
Ask HN: What newspapers / magazines do you pay for? - shubhamjain
With an increasing use of paywalls by media companies, which digital subscriptions are you currently paying for?
======
f_allwein
So far, only the newspaper I grew up with. There are lots that I would like to
pay for but don't as it would be too expensive to pay for them all. I am close
to paying for Pressreader, which offers a good selection off international
papers for one monthly fee:

[http://www.pressreader.com](http://www.pressreader.com)

------
epc

      The New York Times (paper + digital)
      The Wall Street Journal
      Financial Times
      The Information
      Stratechery

------
Jaruzel
Digital only? I still pay for a few dead-tree publications that come through
my letterbox each month. Do they count?

------
chmaynard

      The New York Times
      The Wall Street Journal
      The Washington Post
      High Country News

